# Is a secondary egress required on an attic apartment?



## Airnordica (Nov 15, 2019)

Hello all,
I have a house in Denver categorized a "Conversion," so it had the upstairs converted way back when to an apartment.  There is an existing non-code complying egress stair in the back of the house we call it the "hobbit hole."  I want to know if I can get rid of it and use the primary shared entrance foyer and stair well as the only mean of access to the upstairs apartment?  The ground floor unit has a proper back door as well.
Thanks for any insight.


----------



## cda (Nov 15, 2019)

Welcome

So it looks like a regular two story house?

How many bedrooms is the upstairs apartment?

I take it the upstairs people come and go using the stairs and shared entrance??

And no way for one of the tenants to impede exiting?


----------



## cda (Nov 15, 2019)

Does Denver city still use this term  :: Denver categorized a "Conversion


----------



## classicT (Nov 15, 2019)

Best answer.... speak with the local AHJ. Our answers here will be mostly conjecture.


----------



## Airnordica (Nov 15, 2019)

cda said:


> Does Denver city still use this term  :: Denver categorized a "Conversion


Yes its how upstairs / downstairs duplexes that were once single family homes are or were recorded.


----------



## Airnordica (Nov 15, 2019)

cda said:


> Welcome
> 
> So it looks like a regular two story house?
> 
> ...



Yes regular two story house.
One bedroom upstairs.
And yes they use the shared entrance and no impediment.


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 17, 2019)

Covered parking for each unit?
How old is the conversion?


----------

